# Upcoming AC trip and RAIN!



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm all revvfed up to hit the piers and surf around Atlantic City this upcoming weekend. Fishing for blues and maybe winter flounder and anything else legal that is biting.

But I'm a bit concerned about the upcoming weather report. Looks like Six days of rain starting Friday!

Anyone ever fished a pier or jetty in the rain? 

Otherwise, I'll just stick to the casinos and such.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

btw. Has anyone fished the piers in Somers Point?

Trying to find where they are at. I hear the Edward Klingener Fishing pier is at the base of Route 152, but cannot find a solid point on the map. There seems to be a few docks there, but I don't want to tresspass if it's private.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

There is a pier on the causeway between Ocean City and Somers Pt. , and also on the bridge between Ocean City and Longport on the North end of the bridge. It is actually a portion of the old bridge that was repurposed as a pier. From AC, head south on atlantic or Ventnor ave, bear right over the bridge, left at the traffic light, pier parking lot is on the right before heading into OC. The pier you referenced(Klingener) is a different pier under the bridge betw Longport and Somers pt. that was closed last time I was down about two weeks ago


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks! I'll probably check out a few different sites.

We'll be staying at a place in Somers Point Friday night within walking distance of the parks and piers. I may wet a line to see what's there.

I see a few Marinas in the area. Are they usually posted "No Fishing"? Would it be considered tresspassing to find an empty slip and drop a line?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

BillHoo said:


> Thanks! I'll probably check out a few different sites.
> 
> We'll be staying at a place in Somers Point Friday night within walking distance of the parks and piers. I may wet a line to see what's there.
> 
> I see a few Marinas in the area. Are they usually posted "No Fishing"? Would it be considered tresspassing to find an empty slip and drop a line?


Can't tell you about the Somers Pt. waterfront, except there is a small public beach about a block north of the Anchorage Pub.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

phillyguy said:


> Can't tell you about the Somers Pt. waterfront, except there is a small public beach about a block north of the Anchorage Pub.


Ever been to the Anchorage Pub? Any good?

We'll be looking for places to eat in the area. We've already got Smitty's Clam Bar on the list.

Will venture into AC and stop at White House Subs for hoagies and maybe Tony's Baltimore Grill (been there and like their meatbal sub).

Wife does not want to do the buffets. She doesn't drink and does not like the markup on food at places that serve liquor.

anyone know a good breakfast place in the area that opens early?


----------



## tiretread (Aug 9, 2014)

My old stomping grounds. Must go to the White House! Best subs in Jersey, therefore, the World. I loved going to to Tony's when I lived in the area. It was amazingly cheap back in the late 80s and 90s and had a ton of character. Sure it's changed since. Wish I could help you with a good breakfast place but find yourself a place that serves bagels with taylor pork/pork roll and enjoy.

Have you considered fishing Brigantine? It's on the north side of AC and has some nice beaches. Not sure how the fishing is though. Never did it when I lived there.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Smitty's is good for breakfast as well as dinner. Best place in Somers Pt. is the Crab Trap at the foot of the rt52 bridge to OC. Anchorage, Charlie's, and Gregory's are all longtime favorites in town.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.

I'm looking at Earthcam.com right now watching a couple guys fishing on the surf at Seaside park. Beautiful day for it! Looks like they have an RV parked on the beach? It's not the sharpest picture. Meant to view the boardwalk, but the Earthcams allow you to pan, tilt, and zoom to a certain degree.

Atlantic City looks nice, but I'm wrestling with someone else who keeps moving the camera back onto the boardwalk.


----------



## tiretread (Aug 9, 2014)

Seaside Park is an hour plus up the parkway. I'm sure Island Beach State Park is where it's parked on the beach. I went to high school in that area.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Is Smitty's closed for the summer? i read in TripAdvisor that they closed on Sep 13 ending the season?


----------

